
32 things you shouldn’t say to your boss - hrgeek
http://cactushr.com/blog/2016/02/25/things-you-shouldnt-say-to-your-boss/
======
forgetsusername
I say many of these things daily. And, at least some of them, are appreciated.

"Bosses" aren't special snowflakes.

------
castis
A good amount of this is flat-out bad advice.

